# Snakes+Lizards+Scorpio



## hgvdhq

Snakes
In desert Saudi Arabia









Cobra Arabic, spread in the South West, very toxic









Snake-Ahram, deployed in southern Saudi Arabia, Tihama, a poisonous snake is very









Snake or Jeunib (Coupler) a poisonous snake is very widespread in most regions of the Kingdom and in particular environments sand









Snake Oriental rugs, very toxic, spread in rocky environments in most regions of the Kingdom









Black cobra snake, poisonous snake is very widespread in central and northern Saudi Arabia, particularly in environments where there are high because SOLE feeds









Abu belts tree snake, snakes weak toxicity, spread in the agricultural areas and valleys, which is widespread in the UK









Abu snake eyes, snake low toxicity, is spreading in central and northern Saudi

Reduce Cobra blow neck









Serpent reclamation of non-poisonous snakes, sand spread in environments in many parts of the Kingdom


----------



## hgvdhq

*Lizards in Saudi Arabia*

Lizards in Saudi Arabia


----------



## hgvdhq

*Scorpio*

Scorpio









Scorpio black, spread in most parts of the kingdom, very toxic









Scorpion Fashion spreading in central and northern Saudi Arabia, moderately toxic









Yellow Scorpion Palestine, spread in rocky areas in the Kingdom, very toxic









Scorpion Nebo, from small-sized scorpions, which are located in the Rocky Environments

Southwest of the kingdom, which are the toxicity of the weak


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Snakes*

gonna move this to the chatter box are -- want to keep the picture forum for goat pictures. Thanks


----------



## SDK

i love snakes and lizards.. scorpions... not so much


----------



## toth boer goats

wow ... :shocked: ..you have alot of different and unique reptiles there as well .....


----------



## Epona142

Thank you so much for sharing! I would love to go herping in Saudi Arabia and see some of those in person.


----------



## hgvdhq

Epona142
:clap: 
Welcome
Gladly welcome you
In Saudi Arabia
:leap:


----------



## hgvdhq

Thank you all


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thank you all


 :wink: :greengrin: your welcome...


----------



## SDK

Epona142 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! I would love to go herping in Saudi Arabia and see some of those in person.


lol me too!! i love herping!


----------



## sweetgoats

SDK said:


> Epona142 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing! I would love to go herping in Saudi Arabia and see some of those in person.
> 
> 
> 
> lol me too!! i love herping!
Click to expand...

 OK I give. What is herping? maybe I do not know because just looking at those on the screen makes me go crazy.


----------

